# Understanding an Eircom Bill



## theresa1 (30 Jun 2011)

My Mother's bill which includes social benefit package list's some free call's worth 2.47 euro inc. vat.
It then has two separate columns of Local with a break down of daytime,evening and weekend.

Anybody be able to explain why two lot's of Local calls?

Later it says To Mobile and a breakdown - what does To Mobile mean?
I also see vodafone,Meteor or eMobile and Locall 1890 which i think i understand.
Any help would be appreciated? I dont like dealing with Eircom if I can avoid it.


----------



## SparkRite (1 Jul 2011)

theresa1 said:


> I dont like dealing with Eircom if I can avoid it.



I don't know why you don't want to deal with Eircom, believe me they are one of the best to deal with!!


----------



## horusd (1 Jul 2011)

Calls are grouped into different ratings by the sound of it. Calls "To Mobile"  is exactly that.  There are likely different rates for daytime & evening/weekend calls too, hence these columns.


----------



## theresa1 (1 Jul 2011)

Why two lot's of Local calls and when you say "To Mobile" is exactly that, how is this different to Vodafone, Meteor or EMobile?  Are they 02 calls and if so why not state that - "02"?
It's the worst bill of any company I have seen for being complicated.


----------



## gipimann (1 Jul 2011)

If you register on eircom.net, there is most likely a webpage explaining the various components of the bill.  I'm not an eircom customer myself, so I can't confirm it's there, but I know that vodafone (at home) have one.


----------



## theresa1 (1 Jul 2011)

Thank you so much gipimann. My Mother e-mailed eircom and got sorted with a new username and password - top marks to eircom on e-mail response.

I was able to see an itemised bill and it seem's the reason it has two columns is because one of the local call column's list's the calls she made using circle of friends 10% Discount. The other column list's all the other local call's.

The To Mobile seem's to list any mobile numbers on the list of her circle of friends.


----------



## DB74 (1 Jul 2011)

One of the things with Eircom calls to mobiles is that their peak time is 7am-7pm so those phone calls after 6pm to see when someone will be home for dinner is charged at a peak rate.


----------

